# Wireless Control LED Blubs



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm looking for wireless control LED bulbs.

All I am finding are party lights. The ones with multi-colors and speakers. I don't need nor do I want those features.

I'm just looking to control some of my interior room and table lights thru my tablet running the Android OS.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Two words Phillips hue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Shark Tank about 3 weeks ago had a pitch of bluetooth controled LED lighting.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Found only Robosmart Wireless LED Light Bulb.

It seem to fit my bill, but I like to select from a larger selection. My hallway alone requires 8 bulbs. And my stairway 2. They add up to over a $300 investment.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

check dealextreame.. they have a lot of stuff like that.. quality varies tho..


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Check Iris Smart Home at Lowe's. They have a variety of devices controlled by Bluetooth. You need a hub (control center) and the devices to be controlled.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd look to remote controlled switches and dinmers that are not tied to your actual bulbs or fixtures myself.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I'd look to remote controlled switches and dinmers that are not tied to your actual bulbs or fixtures myself.


I agree. I have Z-wave light switches and can use any light bulb I choose.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

You won't find cheap LED controlled bulbs. They are all expensive.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Found another one - INSTEON LED Bulb at Smarthome.

It needs a hub, but not sure if it needs wall switches to control the bulbs. I don't want to install wall switches as I'm in the process of finding a smaller home for my senior years. Wall switches would be considered part of permanent installed fixture.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are your light fixtures permanent or free standing lamps? Get the plug ones if it's lamps maybe?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> Are your light fixtures permanent or free standing lamps? Get the plug ones if it's lamps maybe?


Ceiling in hallway and wall mounted in stairway.

Right now, it looks Insteon is my choice. As I can get a refurbish hub for about half price.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know. I still probably go with switches and then just swap then back when you sell. Swapping the switches is easy and takes just minutes.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> I don't know. I still probably go with switches and then just swap then back when you sell. Swapping the switches is easy and takes just minutes.


Th hallway is controlled by four switches and the stairway by two switches.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh yikes. Now I see your point more.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Emberlight Lets Regular Light Bulbs Join the Internet of Things*



> by STU ROBARTS
> 
> Smart lighting requires that either the wiring and infrastructure or the bulbs themselves are able to be connected to the web. Philips hue, LIFX and INSTEON bulbs all take this latter approach, but buying new smart bulbs can be expensive. *Emberlight* is an adapter designed to make any bulb smart without the expense.
> 
> ...


*READ FULL ARTICLE HERE*


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The Internet of Things scares me, like with the recent LIFX vulnerability.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Oh yikes. Now I see your point more.


Don't tell me that four-way and three-way switches scare you, they're actually pretty easy to work with. I'm shocked! :rolling:

Rich


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The LED bulbs / under counter strips use so little, I don't need remote control on them!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Don't tell me that four-way and three-way switches scare you, they're actually pretty easy to work with. I'm shocked! :rolling:
> 
> Rich


Oh they don't worry me in the least. Id still go switches myself but... with his particular situation I get not wanting to if he's moving soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Oh they don't worry me in the least. Id still go switches myself but... with his particular situation I get not wanting to if he's moving soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't realize he was moving. Sorry. Why go thru all that if you're moving, Drew?

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The stand alone bulbs are still rather expensive. So I decided to look at those that have a controller. A controller that not only control the home lights, but garage door opener, thermostats, AC, etc.

Anyone here use any of these home control systems? Any to avoid?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Checkout adtpulse.com works very well. 

Probably the most integrated system available. And you would need their home security too. 

But it does everything you listed and the announced a garage opener coming too. Unlike other security companies they encourage self add ons. You can keep adding things like switches and thermostats without buying parts through them.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> The stand alone bulbs are still rather expensive. So I decided to look at those that have a controller. A controller that not only control the home lights, but garage door opener, thermostats, AC, etc.
> 
> Anyone here use any of these home control systems? Any to avoid?


You're gonna end up doing so much to that house you won't want to sell it.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Rich said:


> You're gonna end up doing so much to that house you won't want to sell it.
> 
> Rich


I will have a long list of extra costs.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Drucifer said:


> The stand alone bulbs are still rather expensive. So I decided to look at those that have a controller. A controller that not only control the home lights, but garage door opener, thermostats, AC, etc.
> 
> Anyone here use any of these home control systems? Any to avoid?


Check X10.com -- they have a wide variety of switches and controllers. They even have a solution for your four way switch problem.I've been using x10 products for around 20 years.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

X-10 Don't seem to have smart device control LED Bulbs.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I think I finally found what I've been looking for - a Smart System that is not proprietary - WINK.





Anyone have an opinion on the GE LED A19 LED bulbs? Or are TCP better? Both have bulbs that are compatible with WINK.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Saw a Lexus with the LED strips over the headlights yesterday.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Saw a Lexus with the LED strips over the headlights yesterday.
> 
> Rich


Tesla has them too. And the aforementioned Audi of course.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've seen displays at homedepot for wink stuff.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Tesla has them too. And the aforementioned Audi of course.


I've only seen one Tesla. Didn't notice the LEDs. Two guys were standing next to it and one of them said the Tesla cost about $15,000. The owner came out and disabused him. Really didn't seem like anything special. But the owner said he paid more than $70,000 for it.

Rich


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Rich said:


> I've only seen one Tesla. Didn't notice the LEDs. Two guys were standing next to it and one of them said the Tesla cost about $15,000. The owner came out and disabused him. Really didn't seem like anything special. But the owner said he paid more than $70,000 for it.
> 
> Rich


(Off Topic) FWIW, the Tesla got the highest rating ever given by Consumer Reports. The car has super performance (outperforming most sports cars),going 0-60 mph in about 5 seconds, driving range of approximately 200 miles on a full charge, top speed of 134 mph. It's a large 5 passenger car with optional rear facing jump seats that hold 2 more passengers. Combine the performance with excellent comfort -- it's well worth the $70K (base price). It has a 17 inch touch screen display that handles most of the controls. New for 2015 is a model that has 2 motors, providing all wheel drive and purportedly better range and better performance.

Downside -- lengthy charge time (11 hours on a 240v, 40 amp charger) and the fact that Tesla has yet to make a profit.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I've seen displays at homedepot for wink stuff.


Check out the Wink hub ratings at home depot. 2.4 out of 5.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

inkahauts said:


> I've seen displays at homedepot for wink stuff.


I picked up the Wink & some GE bulbs yesterday at Home Depot, BUT . . . .

The Wink SW hangs up in the connecting phase of the Wink to my router, but the light being solid blue on the Winks means it should be connected.

I've emailed Wink yesterday and I'm still waiting for a reply. Tomorrow I will try calling them. If I don't have it working by the 19th, everything going back to Home Depot.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been using the Philips Hue for about two months now. could not be any happier with them. you can get very creative by using the IFTTT service. I set up a recipe to flash the lights every time I get an important email. another recipe is that to turn the lights off (if on) when my next goes to away mode. this is all pretty cool stuff. 

I am also using an August Smart lock. while is not connected to the internet, is still pretty cool to be able to open the door with my iPhone.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> I picked up the Wink & some GE bulbs yesterday at Home Depot, BUT . . . .
> 
> The Wink SW hangs up in the connecting phase of the Wink to my router, but the light being solid blue on the Winks means it should be connected.
> 
> I've emailed Wink yesterday and I'm still waiting for a reply. Tomorrow I will try calling them. If I don't have it working by the 19th, everything going back to Home Depot.


Finally got it to work today. Don't know if it the hub or the bulbs, but it was a pain trying to get 'em to connect.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*Cree's Latest LED Bulb*
*Provides Low-Cost Smart Home Functionality*


> by CHRIS WOOD
> 
> Back in October, Cree released an improved version of its LED bulb, revamping its cooling system while hitting an affordable price point. The company's latest effort continues the trend, adding in smart home functionality while keeping the price down and the energy efficiency high.
> 
> ...


*WHOLE ARTICLE*

Nice to have Cree added to my Wink, but I'm still looking for a 40W Smart LED bulbs.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

> *Speaking of Protocols&#8230;*
> Bluetooth LE, Lutron ClearConnect, Wi-Fi, Z-Wave, and ZigBee are all home automation and connectivity protocols, and they'll all rear their heads at CES 2016. But the one to look out for may be something called Bluetooth mesh networking, a new standard that will extend the distance for Bluetooth technology. That means you won't need a Wi-Fi network to connect smart bulbs or other appliances across an entire home. No doubt many products at CES 2016 will take advantage of this upcoming initiative.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Found another one - INSTEON LED Bulb at Smarthome.
> 
> It needs a hub, but not sure if it needs wall switches to control the bulbs. I don't want to install wall switches as I'm in the process of finding a smaller home for my senior years. Wall switches would be considered part of permanent installed fixture.


Run, don't walk away. It may be better now, but Insteon used to be junk.

Lutron makes a controlled switch that will work in the Wink network which has smartphone control.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a 2007 Caddie that has a strip of LEDs on the trunk lid. For several months my son has been telling me that some of the LEDs were out. I had that fixed a couple weeks ago...cost over $500 for the strip. I thought it would be just a matter of replacing individual LEDs, but the whole thing had to be replaced. Now I have to wonder if all the newer cars with LED strips are also in that same category where you have to replace the whole strip if one or two go out.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I am convinced They do that because it costs them less up front in building it and you more to replace it. I know someone else who had the same car with the same issue not to long ago.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

All of the 'strip' LEDs are surface mounted and generally not considered field replaceable - auto technicians generally don't use soldering irons and trying to replace one with a soldering iron would muck up the whole strip.

That's how a nickel part turns into a $500 sub-assembly installed. GM probably paid less than a dollar for the entire strip. Did the part include the plastic lens?

A large part of the $500 is maintaining the part availability in inventory for years to come.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

dennisj00 said:


> All of the 'strip' LEDs are surface mounted and generally not considered field replaceable - auto technicians generally don't use soldering irons and trying to replace one with a soldering iron would muck up the whole strip.
> 
> *That's how a nickel part turns into a $500 sub-assembly installed.* GM probably paid less than a dollar for the entire strip. Did the part include the plastic lens?
> 
> A large part of the $500 is maintaining the part availability in inventory for years to come.


This is when you go junkyard shopping.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> All of the 'strip' LEDs are surface mounted and generally not considered field replaceable - auto technicians generally don't use soldering irons and trying to replace one with a soldering iron would muck up the whole strip.
> 
> That's how a nickel part turns into a $500 sub-assembly installed. GM probably paid less than a dollar for the entire strip. Did the part include the plastic lens?
> 
> A large part of the $500 is maintaining the part availability in inventory for years to come.


Yeah it's enclosed within the red plastic and all.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I am convinced They do that because it costs them less up front in building it and you more to replace it. I know someone else who had the same car with the same issue not to long ago.


Yup, I agree.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> All of the 'strip' LEDs are surface mounted and generally not considered field replaceable - auto technicians generally don't use soldering irons and trying to replace one with a soldering iron would muck up the whole strip.
> 
> That's how a nickel part turns into a $500 sub-assembly installed. GM probably paid less than a dollar for the entire strip. _* Did the part include the plastic lens?*_
> 
> A large part of the $500 is maintaining the part availability in inventory for years to come.


Not sure, but I just looked at it and it looks like the same cover that was on it before the LEDs were replaced.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> This is when you go junkyard shopping.


Next time I'll give that a try. Not many junkyards around here anymore.

Rich


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Sony's super smart lightbulb can control nearly everything in your home


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/687484418223652864


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

That's an awful lot of promises to automate existing stuff.


----------

